# "Corrupt Acl" message.



## TechnicalFreak (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of mine bough this "kick ass" ASUS lappy, and then bought Win7 to it. 
It has been working great for the last months, until recently something happend.

It just won't boot into Windows. So I did look at it, and it gives an "Corrupt Acl" message.
I have never seen this before, and some other friends thinks it's other programs that has done something with the HDD.

Do I need to re-install, or can it be fixed. Note: It is new, warranty until opened. I will not open it to reach the HDD..

Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## trickson (Oct 14, 2010)

I did a Google search and well seems to come up with this .
http://fix.software.informer.com/download-fix-corrupt-acl-windows/
Have you tried to " Fix " windows 7 with the install disk ?

It seems it maybe a a driver issue .


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Oct 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> I did a Google search and well seems to come up with this .
> http://fix.software.informer.com/download-fix-corrupt-acl-windows/
> Have you tried to " Fix " windows 7 with the install disk ?
> 
> It seems it maybe a a driver issue .



Yupp. Tried that. But nevermind, I have already started to re-install the OS. Nothing else could actually fix it..


----------

